# I don't really know what to say here...



## Sakurako (Dec 23, 2014)

My name is Sakurako. I'm an avid storyteller, story writer, Scrivener user, and Twitter addict. I recently decided that I needed to get serious about my writing, and attempted to do NANOWRIMO, without much success... So, I'm thinking that perhaps finding a community might give me the boost that I need to get where I want to be with my writing. I Googled "writing forum", and this was the very first link, and here I am...

Now I'm rambling, so I'll shut up and go back to Scrivener...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Sakurako. We did have a pretty good group in Nanowrimo last month. I think you'll find us here to be quite supportive.:smile:

After you have ten meaningful posts outside of word games or procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able to choose your own avatar as well as your signature

So explore a bit. Maybe do a critique or two, get involved in discussions. Much goes on in the Writers' Lounge for example.

So welcome to the forums. :smile:


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 23, 2014)

Even though I've taken the step and sought this Forum out... I find myself feeling quite awkward, as this is an established Forum, and I feel like the "new kid", in front of the class... so I don't know if I am qualified to critique anyone here, just yet...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 23, 2014)

It's understandable. It's something of an art that can take time. take it from someone who knows :lol:

You can certainly get involved in the discussions though. We have plenty going there. Believe me the more you look around, the more you'll learn :smile:


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Sakurako!

"Attempting" NANOWRIMO is a success, of sorts. It's not easy to crank out a book in such short order, especially one worthy of being read. However, that challenge introduces many writers to dedicating themselves to writing purposefully with discipline and it is an invaluable lesson, whether or not the writer succeeds. If you put forth a good effort, that's enough to help you get the kinks out of your writing wiring. 

This is the place you've been looking for. There's plenty of writing related activities and discussion here to help you keep your mind on the task and there are many writers here worth listening to when one is looking for guidance. Writing is a "solo occupation", but communities like this one are where writers go when they need a few people to walk the path with them, from time to time.

See you on the forums!


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 23, 2014)

I say "attempting", simply because going into it, I seriously didn't know what I was doing. I had no concept of what an "Outline" was, and I had no real direction. All of the mass of words on the page ended up turning into chaotic frustration, and that kind of put me off. It forced me to really sit down and rethink as to whether or not I was cut out for this. Taking a couple of weeks to think, not touching any work, I realized that I really missed it, and wanted to do it. Only now, I want to do it right. I realize too, that I need support from others who know more than I. People to guide me and teach me to be a better writer.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 23, 2014)

Sakurako said:


> Even though I've taken the step and sought this Forum out... I find myself feeling quite awkward, as this is an established Forum, and I feel like the "new kid", in front of the class... so I don't know if I am qualified to critique anyone here, just yet...





Oh please don't feel that way, I am so glad you are here! This is a friendly, welcoming bunch here, we goof off, make friends, chat in the lounge, play word games, compete in challenges---and yes--we do get some writing done [lol]We all have one thing in common--we love to write, tell stories and have support and fun while doing it. So, take a good look around and make yourself at home. If I can assist you in any way, please let me know, I want you to be inspired and ready to write a Best Seller, so jump in!  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 23, 2014)

Haha! I don't know if I'll ever write a "Best Seller", as I think I write poetry better than I write fiction, and it's my experience that Poetry doesn't really sell. Though I am hopeful, that by being here, having community support, I will achieve my dream of getting through the chaos, writing something decent, and finally getting involved with KSP.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey Sakura, 

(your new nickname, I just decided XD)

Welcome to WF!

I'd say that this is the community for you then, we've got some fantastic poets here -not me of course, I'm simply terrible at poetry- and they are very supportive.

Can't wait to see some of your work up


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 24, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Hey Sakura,
> 
> (your new nickname, I just decided XD)



Hahaha many others throughout my life have beaten you to it lol. No matter though, I will respond to it.




Nemesis said:


> Can't wait to see some of your work up



I am actually a bit nervous about doing that...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2014)

> I am actually a bit nervous about doing that...



Psh don't be! We only bite on thursdays, which are coincidently my days off


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 24, 2014)

Okay... I posted a poem... *hides*


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome! I am pro-Scrivener use. Jump right in! Happy writing!


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 24, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Welcome! I am pro-Scrivener use.



Scrivener is A M A Z I N G !
I seriously can't write any other way.


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2014)

View attachment 7083


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 24, 2014)

escorial said:


> View attachment 7083



I must say... that's more than a tiny bit awesome!


----------

